# Hedgie Nightmares!



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Ever since I got my little girl, I've noticed that a lot of the nightmares I have revolve around her. It's really strange but they are also the nightmares that scare me the most! Like last night, I was pretty sick with a fever and I had an awful nightmare that all of her quills fell off and she started getting cold. I was trying to get a friend to drive me to the vet clinic but he was stalling and taking his time. Oh boy did I rage. I woke up so angry with him and I jokingly texted him that he's a total jerk :lol:! Do any of you see other aspects of your lives affected by your hedgie that you didn't expect to be affected?


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't have hedgehog dreams, but I do have consistent dreams almost every night about ball pythons. I just obtained 6 new morphs and I was having a lot of dreams recently about rack setups and breeding them. Probably because I've been spending most days thinking about those things and the plans that I have.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I had one dream about Zannah, but it wasn't a nightmare. All I really remember she found this big giant playhouse (kind of like the ones little kids get by hedgehog-sized) and was running around and playing in it.


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep, about the only nightmares I've had over the last year are hedgie related. She gets cold, I find her outside her cage dead or squished, or something equally as horrible. Who knows why we dream what we do? I figure it's because I really like that prickly little ball...


----------

